# How much pay tax



## driverasheville (Jun 6, 2017)

if a person made $ 15000 how much she has to pay fee??


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

78%


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

driverasheville said:


> if a person made $ 15000 how much she has to pay fee??


location location location...

depends on what market your in.

$15,000 in Orlando will result in no taxes owed.

$15,000 in Boston Massachusetts will be a heck of a lot..


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

driverasheville said:


> if a person made $ 15000 how much she has to pay fee??


It depends on many other factors.


----------

